# 60's night in brum?



## holteman (Nov 9, 2009)

its me mums birthday saturday and she has always been going on about wanting to go to a 60's night.. anyone know any places in birmingham that might fit the bill i for the life of me cant... im to old for clubs and if i do bother there rock bars!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 9, 2009)

holteman said:


> its me mums birthday saturday and she has always been going on about wanting to go to a 60's night.. anyone know any places in birmingham that might fit the bill i for the life of me cant... im to old for clubs and if i do bother there rock bars!



Flares, Broad street.


----------



## holteman (Nov 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> Flares, Broad street.



yeah was thinking that...not been there myself though, has it a mixed age group? she will be 64.. saying that she's fitter and younger minded than me and will most likely end up shit faced dancing on her head.


----------



## moose (Nov 9, 2009)

It's always the 60s in Brum.


----------

